# Hey New One Here !!!



## EMTgurl911 (Jun 20, 2007)

HEY YALL IM PRETTY NEW ON THIS EMT FORUM THINGY AND JUST LOOKING FOR SOME OTHER EMS PROFESSIONALS TO KNOW... I ALSO TOOK MY NREMT TODAY AND I WAS WONDERING HOW MANY QUESTIONS DID U ANSWER UNTIL IT SHUT OFF... I WAS JUST WONDERING BECUZ MINE STOPPED AT 70 


bRaNdY AkA eMTfIrEgIrL


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome to EMTLife!

Since you're new to forums I'd thought I'd let you know that nO oNe TaLkS lIkE tHiS aNyMoRe. 

Just type like normal, and no CAPS cause that is considered shouting/yelling.


----------



## SwissEMT (Jun 20, 2007)

lol can you imagine yelling everyother letter of a word during a coversation?
iT'd Be NuTs!!


----------



## Amack (Jun 20, 2007)

SwissEMT said:


> lol can you imagine yelling everyother letter of a word during a coversation?
> iT'd Be NuTs!!



LOL I just thought about that for a solid 30 seconds before I burst out laughing in the middle of my campus library


----------



## EMTgurl911 (Jun 20, 2007)

Gawd, I never thought people would really care about how the hell your letters was suppose to look like its the damn internet who cares really.. we all have ways of doing things in our way and i decide to type IN CAPS SO YEAH LOL


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 21, 2007)

EMTFiREGURL911 said:


> Gawd, I never thought people would really care about how the hell your letters was suppose to look like its the damn internet who cares really.. we all have ways of doing things in our way and i decide to type IN CAPS SO YEAH LOL



dont take it persoanl. some people are just anal retentive. i personally dont care.

btw, welcome to the forum. and feel free to shout any time you please


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 21, 2007)

EMTFiREGURL911 said:


> Gawd, I never thought people would really care about how the hell your letters was suppose to look like its the damn internet who cares really.. we all have ways of doing things in our way and i decide to type IN CAPS SO YEAH LOL




First of all, welcome.

Now, for me, the issue is proper punctuation and grammar go along way in helping to present a professional image to those outside of EMS who may stumble across our home on the web.

So many of us complain that we are not looked upon as professionals, yet some of those same people are either unable to use proper grammar and punctuation, or simply choose not to do so.  When non-EMS people see this (and other) forums, it is the content of our posts that allow others to form an opinion about EMS personnel as a group.  No matter how brilliant or insightful the ideas within a post may be, if the written words used to convey those ideas are poorly constructed it makes the entire group look bad.

It takes a relatively short amount of time for a behavior to become a habit.  Constantly posting messages with poor English in them eventually makes that style of writing a habit which will spill over into PCRs and other paperwork required while working.  This only detracts from the professional image most of us are working hard to try and convey.

Being professional is more than showing up in a neat, clean uniform or continuing to educate yourself.  It also includes conveying thoughts and ideas in a well-organized, well-spoken manner.  To do that, you must use proper English.  

Keep in mind that the rest of the world will judge you by how you present yourself, and on the internet forums that is through the written word.  It doesn't take any longer to use proper grammar within a sentence, or add the necessary punctuation.


----------



## medic417 (Jun 21, 2007)

WELCOME BRANDY.
contact us any time.
byeh34r:


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 21, 2007)

It's sort of like using those little circles to dot the i's on your MIR's.


----------



## Amack (Jun 21, 2007)

Epi-do said:


> First of all, welcome.
> 
> Now, for me, the issue is proper punctuation and grammar go along way in helping to present a professional image to those outside of EMS who may stumble across our home on the web.
> 
> ...



Well said!


----------



## lipglossed (Jun 21, 2007)

Amack said:


> Well said!



I third! Why spend all that money on education, then act as if you didn't?

Nothing bothers me more than people who type like: y0 wHaTs up? i'M g0iN t0 dA sT0rE WiFf mAh Br0. 

I tend to want to disassociate myself with them.


----------



## Canoeman (Jun 21, 2007)

Perhaps it is better to be irresponsible and right, than to be responsible and wrong. 
Methinks we should give our young colleague a little learning curve in this forum.

CM


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 22, 2007)

*NREMT Test and welcome*

Hey welcome to the site.  I really don't how you write.  When I took my test the computer shut down at 60.  And I passed.  I love that you get the results within the week.  I got mime in three days.  Anyways,  where are you going to get a job?  What is your next step?  What you done any fire classes yet?  It is always best to have a plan for what is next and know that EMT is and should be a stepping stone.  No one says to themselves, "I want to give only O2 for the rest of my life and save people one dialysis pt at a time"   Anyway enjoy the site good luck.  Don't be shy and ask a ton of questions.


----------



## EMTgurl911 (Jun 22, 2007)

WELL I'VE NEVER SEEN ALL THESE PEOPLE GET ON MY *** FOR WHAT TYPING LIKE tHIs WHO GIVES :censored::censored::censored::censored: WHAT YOU DO IN THE REAL WORLD AND ON THE INTERNET AND WHO GIVES A :censored::censored::censored::censored: IF I TYPE LIKE WHATEVER IT JUST SHOWS HAHA THAT I KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS INTERNET AND OTHER PEOPLE DO BECAUSE THEIR WHOLE LIFE REVOLVES AROUND THE INTERNET. ISN'T THE WHOLE EMS A BIG FAMILY?? I DON'T THINK PEOPLE SHOULD GIVE A CRAP HOW YOU WRITE AND YOUR ENGLISH SO WHAT I MADE A TYPO PEOPLE ALL GET BUTTHURT THANK GOD I WONT BE WORKING WITH ANY OF YOU GUYS....  AND YEAH IM :censored::censored::censored::censored:ING YELLING LOL! AND i'M :censored::censored::censored::censored:ING UNPROFESSIONAL WELL WHERE DO ALL YALL GET OFF JUDGING ME WHEN YOU DONT KNOW ME AND WHAT I'M REALLY LIKE


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 22, 2007)

*Calm Down Chick*

Man you really need to chill.  If you are letting these people get to you, you are going to have a hard time out there in the field


----------



## 909sFiREGiRL (Jun 22, 2007)

I

ii DiiDNT KNOW TyPiiNG LiKE THiS iS SUCH A BiG DEAL.
:censored: GET OVER iT,iTS NOT LiKE WRiTE LiKE THiS.

& iTS NOT MAKiNG US LOOK BAD!



PEOPLE HAVE SOME ATTiTUDE PROBLEM ON HERE.
:wacko:


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 22, 2007)

What you type or how you type, reflects you personally. So if you want me to take you seriously as a professional, then act as one.

R/r 911


----------



## MRE (Jun 22, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> What you type or how you type, reflects you personally. So if you want me to take you seriously as a professional, then act as one.
> 
> R/r 911



Rid is right.  The only thing we have to get to know you on the forum is the content of your posts.  Therefore, people's opinion of you will be formed solely by the information you post and how it is presented.

Using inappropriate capital letters, poor grammar, and intentionally misspelled words makes posts irritating to read and in some cases, difficult to understand fully.  The nature of the English language is such that it requires very careful language (capitalization and punctuation too) to convey information accurately and when words are deliberately distorted, what you are trying to say may not be clear to others.

The ability to communicate effectively is a very important skill for an EMT. Not demonstrating his skill on the forum will be the first thing that is noticed about you by a reader, and their reaction will not be a positive one.

I'm sorry if you don't like it, but thats the way it is.


----------



## mfrjason (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome To The Group Brandy,we Are Glad To Have You!


----------



## mfrjason (Jun 22, 2007)

909sFiREGiRL said:


> I
> 
> ii DiiDNT KNOW TyPiiNG LiKE THiS iS SUCH A BiG DEAL.
> :censored: GET OVER iT,iTS NOT LiKE WRiTE LiKE THiS.
> ...



You know what? We dont have an attitude problem! You are the one that has the problem girlie! We are a closeknit family on here and the way you type reflects on how professional you are and the respect you want us to show you,well,you have to show us respect us as well and learn to watch how your saying stuff otherwise no one will want to talk to you!
Think of this as an ambulance service, no one will wanna work with you if you keep stepping on toes and showing disrespect towards the rest of the crew!


----------



## lipglossed (Jun 22, 2007)

You can't use such vulgar language on this site. It's just not going to work. Even though it gets censored out, everyone still know's what you're saying, and yes, it IS incredibly unprofessional and juvenile. Plus the all caps posts are hard to read, so I won't.

Plus, rule number one is "PERSONAL ATTACKS ARE NOT TOLERATED!" Therefore, by you saying:



EMTFiREGURL911 said:


> IF I TYPE LIKE WHATEVER IT JUST SHOWS HAHA THAT I KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS INTERNET AND OTHER PEOPLE DO BECAUSE THEIR WHOLE LIFE REVOLVES AROUND THE INTERNET.



suggests that all we do is sit on the internet and surf all day. Nobody attacked you, so you can't use that excuse. They politley let you know that tYpiiNg LiiKe tHiiS or in caps wasn't appreciated and YOU flipped out.


----------



## lipglossed (Jun 22, 2007)

And I noticed you made a new name... went from EMTFiREGURL911  to 909sFiREGiRL. Why make another?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 22, 2007)

lipglossed said:


> And I noticed you made a new name... went from EMTFiREGURL911  to 909sFiREGiRL. Why make another?



They are not the same person, and we don't allow multiple screen names for individuals here.  If we find someone has registered with multiple accounts, we ask them to choose which one they want to keep and remove the others.


----------



## BAMAMEDIC (Jun 23, 2007)

Like Sgt. Hulka says: Lighten up Francis!!!!!!!!!!








And...........






Just my $.02 :wacko: :lol:


----------

